# Bit of fun - WiFi TiVo Remote



## BtB (Sep 27, 2001)

Not being able to resist an "iPod touch", found a new use for it with TiVoWeb !


----------



## rgmward (May 16, 2006)

BtB said:


> Not being able to resist an "iPod touch", found a new use for it with TiVoWeb !


any chance of some screen shots of it in action? (for those of us too cheap to buy an ipod touch!


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Garet? Gibbsian fields associated to exponentially decreasing quadratic potentials? You must be using spamming as a method of funding your education!


----------

